# 2013 HGVC Maintenance Fees



## rjp123

South Beach HGVC - 1 BD PLAT (4800) - $1073.90 (up ~4%)

2013 Operating Fee $709.17 (up 3%)
2013 Reserve Fee $153.41 (up 4%)
Real Estate Taxes $86.32 (up 7%)
2013 Club Dues $125.00 (up 5%)

-------

- Operating fee increase has grown 50% year-on-year (was 2% last year)
- Reserve fee increase is flat on last year (4.2%)
- Taxes increase is slowing (was at 14% last year)
- Club dues are up $6 for everybody in HGVC

Similar to last year I voted to fully fund the reserve however I don't think the resolution passed as this is a small increase in reserve funding.


----------



## alwysonvac

SeaWorld (aka Orlando Vacation Suites II) - Two bedroom Gold Season (5000 pts)

  2013 Operating Fee  01/01/13   $623.90  
  2013 Reserve Fee  01/01/13   $161.66  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/13   $99.34  
  Total Current Balance:     $884.90  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $887.90

*NOTE:* Club Dues aren't included above. They are collected with my Flamingo week which hasn't posted 2013 MF yet. 
*My maintenance fees for the last ten years for SeaWorld & Flamingo are posted here* - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179539


----------



## PearlCity

alwysonvac said:


> SeaWorld (aka Orlando Vacation Suites II)
> 
> 2013 Operating Fee  01/01/13   $623.90
> 2013 Reserve Fee  01/01/13   $161.66
> Real Estate Taxes  01/01/13   $99.34
> Total Current Balance:     $884.90
> Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00
> Total Current Balance:    $887.90



What size unit?


----------



## alwysonvac

PearlCity said:


> What size unit?



Oops... sorry about that. It's a two bedroom gold season (5000pts).


----------



## xandern

alwysonvac said:


> SeaWorld (aka Orlando Vacation Suites II) - Two bedroom Gold Season (5000 pts)
> 
> 2013 Operating Fee  01/01/13   $623.90
> 2013 Reserve Fee  01/01/13   $161.66
> Real Estate Taxes  01/01/13   $99.34
> Total Current Balance:     $884.90
> Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00
> Total Current Balance:    $887.90



We own a Two Bedroom Platinum at Seaword (Orlando Vacation Suites II).
Our fees are the same, but our taxes are higher:

2013 Operating Fee     $623.90
2013 Reserve Fee       $161.66
Real Estate Taxes       $151.53
2013 Club Dues           $159.00
Total Current Balance: $1,096.09


----------



## gnorth16

xandern said:


> We own a Two Bedroom Platinum at Seaword (Orlando Vacation Suites II).
> Our fees are the same, but our taxes are higher:
> 
> 2013 Operating Fee     $623.90
> 2013 Reserve Fee       $161.66
> Real Estate Taxes       $151.53
> 2013 Club Dues           $159.00
> Total Current Balance: $1,096.09



International Club Dues?  That must be a new one...

I'm still looking for a discount to not get a hard copy of the glossy member guide


----------



## JM48

We own at Sea World, 5000pts. Gold OVS II
 This is my bill;:

Operating fee:       626.52
Reserve fee:          213.87
Real Estate taxes:   99.34
ARDA :                    3.00
Total:                   942.73

Dues are paid on our LV MF bill.

Why are my numbers higher than alwysonvac??

JM


----------



## alwysonvac

JM48 said:


> We own at Sea World, 5000pts. Gold OVS II
> This is my bill;:
> 
> Operating fee:       626.52
> Reserve fee:          213.87
> Real Estate taxes:   99.34
> ARDA :                    3.00
> Total:                   942.73
> 
> Dues are paid on our LV MF bill.
> 
> Why are my numbers higher than alwysonvac??
> 
> JM



There are two separate budgets at SeaWorld. One for Orlando Vacation Suites I (for phases 1 and 2) and the other for Orlando Vacation Suite II (for phases 3 & 4). I looked at your previous posts and discovered that this is the 3rd time you asked this question. So I decided to look at the SeaWorld Budget letters for 2012. I've confirmed that your 2012 MF matched OVS I.

NOTE: You can also tell which one you're under based on the name listed under the Association column when you go to the "PAY FEES & TAXES" webpage.


----------



## xandern

alwysonvac said:


> There are two separate budgets at SeaWorld. One for Orlando Vacation Suites I (for phases 1 and 2) and the other for Orlando Vacation Suite II (for phases 3 & 4). I looked at your previous posts and discovered that this is the 3rd time you asked this question. So I decided to look at the SeaWorld Budget letters for 2012. I've confirmed that your 2012 MF matched OVS I.


The difference in tax for my platinum 2BR OVS II compared to a gold 2 BR OVS II unit is because unlike the MF, which is independent of the season, the tax is different for gold/platinum season ?


----------



## alwysonvac

xandern said:


> The difference in tax for my platinum 2BR OVS II compared to a gold 2 BR OVS II unit is because unlike the MF, which is independent of the season, the tax is different for gold/platinum season ?



Yes, based on previous discussions we've confirmed that taxes at SeaWorld differs by season for each unit size.

MF for "OVS I" is the same regardless of unit size however their Real Estate taxes differs by season for each unit size. 
MF for "OVS II" is based on unit size and their Real Estate taxes also differs by season for each unit size.

NOTE: This discussion always comes up for SeaWorld, I don't know if this rule is unique to SeaWorld or applies to the other timeshares in Florida. 

Previous discussions:
2008 Maintenance Fee thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57419 (See posts #1 thru #5 and post #17)
2011 Maintenance Fee thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132377 (See posts #3 and #69; NOTE: Post #69 shows a summary of all HGVC MFs posted)


----------



## phil1ben

I have a 7000 Point Platinum Package at South Beach bought resale two years ago:

        2013 Operating Fee	01/01/13	 	$1,040.32	
 	2013 Reserve Fee		01/01/13	 	$226.76	
 	Real Estate Taxes		01/01/13	 	$111.20	
 	2013 Club Dues		01/01/13	 	$125.00

 	Total Current Balance:			 	$1,503.28

Last year was $1,456.10. A 3.0% increase. During my ownership increases have not been unreasonable. Still troubled by the Board buying themselves IPADS -- wonder if they will upgrade this year.


----------



## GregT

Here is Sea World 1BR Platinum (OVS II)


2013 Operating Fee 01/01/13......$446.66
2013 Reserve Fee 01/01/13.........$115.73
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/13.........$107.29

Total Current Balance:................$669.68

This is very consistent to last two years.

Thanks!

Greg


Edited to add:


			
				GregT said:
			
		

> 2012 Operating Fee 01/01/12 $437.14
> 2012 Reserve Fee 01/01/12 $133.45
> Real Estate Taxes 01/01/12 $94.98
> Total Current Balance: $665.57
> 
> 
> 2011 Operating Fee 01/01/11 $431.31
> 2011 Reserve Fee 01/01/11 $99.24
> Real Estate Taxes 01/01/11 $143.39
> Total Current Balance: $674.94


----------



## JM48

Yes alwysonvac you are correct. All the info on the web site said phase II but I called customer service & they said if the contract no. starts with 40 then it is phase I. They are going to change it to I. 

Thanks for your info,

 JM


----------



## alwysonvac

*I'm glad you got HGVC involved.*

Thanks for the update  

Actually back in 2009, Talent312 provided a similar response to your question about the difference between my SeaWorld 2010 MF and yours - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=805104&postcount=9


----------



## semicycler

*Flamingo 2bd Platinum (7000pts)*

Operating Fee - $639.58
Reserve Fee - $170.77
Real Estate Taxes - $32.89
Voluntary ARDA Fee - $3

*Total = $846.24*

*Las Vegas Strip 1bd Platinum (4800pts)*

Operating Fee - $446.91
Reserve Fee - $159.91
Real Estate Taxes - $20.95
Voluntary ARDA Fee - $3

*Total = $630.77*


----------



## mhoutsma

*Las Vegas Karen Dues*

Here are the two bedroom Karen dues:

2013 Operating Fee $604.78 	
2013 Reserve Fee  $239.54 	
Real Estate Taxes   $31.37 	

Total of $875.  Last year was $852.  So less than 3% increase, which is nice.


----------



## redwing22

4,200 Gold Season 1 Bedroom Plus @ Anderson Ocean Club

2013 Operating Fee: $460.45
2013 Reservation Fee: $90.75
Real Estate Taxes: $48.85


----------



## bjf1234b

*MB AOC 2013 MF's*



redwing22 said:


> 4,200 Gold Season 1 Bedroom Plus @ Anderson Ocean Club
> 
> 2013 Operating Fee: $460.45
> 2013 Reservation Fee: $90.75
> Real Estate Taxes: $48.85



6200 pts 1 bdr Plus Platinum season  @AOC

 2013 Operating Fee: $460.45
2013 Reservation Fee: $90.75
Real Estate Taxes: $48.85

based on what has been posted previously ...looks like AOC's MF's are pretty low?


----------



## redwing22

Looks like it!  We'll see how long it lasts though, I wouldn't be surprised if they raise it over the next few years to help cover the cost to any significant improvements they make (like the pool area).


----------



## alwysonvac

Flamingo - one bedroom platinum season (4800 points)  

  2013 Operating Fee   $585.80  
  2013 Reserve Fee     $153.70  
  Real Estate Taxes    $27.63  
  2013 Club Dues       $125.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $892.13  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $895.13


----------



## dvc_john

Tuscany/I-drive Orlando
3400 point gold 1-br

511.00 Operating 
103.60 Reserve
106.38 R.E. Tax
720.98 Total


----------



## fillde

Flamingo 7000 2Bdrm Platinum:


2013 Reserve Fee
01/01/13
$170.77
Real Estate Taxes
01/01/13
 32.89
2013 Club Dues
01/01/13
$125.00
Total Current Balance:
$968.24
Voluntary Arda Roc

$3.00
Total Current Balance:
$971.24


----------



## dja1980

Tuscany (International Drive) 1br Platinum

$511.00 2013 Operating Fee (Up 2.06%)
$103.60 2013 Reserve Fee (Down 14.46%)
$136.79 Real Estate Taxes (Up 25.47%)
$125.00 2013 Club Dues (Up 5.04%)
*$876.39 Total Current Balance (Up 3.13%)*

$ 3.00 Voluntary Arda Roc
$879.39 Total Current Balance


Tuscany (International Drive) 2br Platinum

$728.55 2013 Operating Fee (Up 2.12%)
$147.71 2013 Reserve Fee (Down 14.46%)
$195.07 Real Estate Taxes (Up 28.67%)
$125.00 2013 Club Dues (Up 5.04%)
*$1,196.33 Total Current Balance (Up 3.43%)*

$ 3.00 Voluntary Arda Roc
$1,199.33 Total Current Balance


----------



## RichardL

*What is the MF for Hilton Kingsland 2 bd.*

What is the MF fee for the Platinum week for a 2 bd at the Kingsland?


----------



## alwysonvac

RichardL said:


> What is the MF fee for the Platinum week for a 2 bd at the Kingsland?



Hawaii MFs might not be available yet. I haven't received my Lagoon Tower MF info yet.


----------



## gnorth16

5000 pt HGVC Las Vegas Strip


        Description		        Due Date	 	Balance	 
 	2013 Operating Fee	01/01/13	 	$568.76	
 	2013 Reserve Fee		01/01/13	 	$156.83	
 	Real Estate Taxes		01/01/13	 	$26.57	
 	2013 Club Dues		01/01/13	 	$125.00	
 	Total Current Balance:			 	$877.16	
*Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$3.00	
*
        Total Current Balance:				$880.16


----------



## lvkcwalker

*7000 pts - 3 BR Penthouse Gold, Las Vegas Strip*

2012 Operating Fee     $706.82
2013 Reserve Fee         206.79
Real Estate Taxes          35.03
TOTAL                      $948.64


----------



## hurnik

I've got two

7000 Point, Las Vegas Strip --I can't remember size or season, but I think it's 3 bedroom platinum

Operating Fee - $706.82
Reserve Fee - $206.79
Real Estate Taxes - $35.03
Total:  948.64

3400 Points, LV Strip (1 bedroom gold I think)

Operating Fee - $424.70
Reserve Fee - 104.69
Taxes - $17.74

Total: $547.13

There's a $125.00 club fee


----------



## alwysonvac

Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) Lagoon Tower two bedroom premier during Gold Season (7,000 HGVC points).  I own an EOY odd.

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2013 Operating Fee  01/01/13   $1,006.82  
  2013 Reserve Fee  01/01/13   $233.88  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/13   $94.04  
  2013 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/13   $80.49  
  Total Current Balance:     $1,415.23  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $1,418.23 

NOTE: My club dues are associated with my HGVC Flamingo unit.


----------



## HatTrick

Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV)
Kalia Tower, One-bedroom Premier
Platinum Season (6,200 HGVC points)

2013 Operating Fee: $823.67  
2013 Reserve Fee:    $171.80
Real Estate Taxes:    $57.92  
2013 Hawaii GE Tax:  $65.19  
Voluntary ARDA Fee:  $3.00  
Total Amount Due:    $1,121.58


----------



## semicycler

*Correction:  Las Vegas KAREN AVE 1bd Platinum (4800pts)*

Operating Fee - $446.72
Reserve Fee - $159.91
Real Estate Taxes - $20.95
Voluntary ARDA Fee - $3
*Total = $630.58*

*Parc Soleil 1bd Platinum (4800pts)*

Operating Fee - $504.59
Reserve Fee - $119.16
Real Estate Taxes - $93.11
Voluntary ARDA Fee - $3
*Total = $719.86*

*Flamingo 2bd Platinum (7000pts)*

Operating Fee - $639.58
Reserve Fee - $170.77
Real Estate Taxes - $32.89
Voluntary ARDA Fee - $3 
*Total = $846.24*


----------



## JenMuse

*SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II) - Three bedroom Gold Season (5800 pts EOY)*


Operating Fee = $829.65 
Reserve Fee    = $227.18 
Club Dues       = $136.00 
Voluntary ARDA Fee = $5.00
Total               = *$1,197.83* 

Looking at the Vegas fees for more points, I'm beginning to think I need to sell mine and buy more points on the resale market for lower MFs...


----------



## alwysonvac

JenMuse said:


> *SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II) - Three bedroom Gold Season (5800 pts EOY)*
> 
> 
> Operating Fee = $829.65
> Reserve Fee    = $227.18
> Club Dues       = $136.00
> Voluntary ARDA Fee = $5.00
> Total               = *$1,197.83*
> 
> Looking at the Vegas fees for more points, I'm beginning to think I need to sell mine and buy more points on the resale market for lower MFs...



Thanks for sharing but this is your 2014 MF 
(NOTE: I can tell based on the higher club dues). 

Here's the thread for MFs due 01/01/14 - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200341


----------



## JenMuse

Oops, sorry bout that...I'll re-post there.


----------



## bigred002

*2013 Parc Soleil Two Bedroom Plus Gold - 5800 pts*

Operating Fee 728.84
Reserve Fee 172.12
Real Estate Taxes 92.11
Total 993.07


----------

